# MY ALLIGATOR SNAPPING TURTLE



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## coreyc

Great pic's  But wait a minute what's with the frying pan are you about to make snapper burgers?


----------



## RV's mom

what a gorgeous beastie! Thats prehistoric!!

teri


----------



## jackrat

Very nice,Greg!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

coreyc said:


> Great pic's  But wait a minute what's with the frying pan are you about to make snapper burgers?



LOL, I had that turtle for six years, he was smaller than a quarter when I got him..No way could I eat him.....Getting ready to get a hugh setup for him, he grows fast.....


----------



## dmarcus

Wow that is one very interesting looking turtle..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Not as friendly as a tortie or a boxie, but definitely cool. Always loved the tails on those guys.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Not as friendly as a tortie or a boxie, but definitely cool. Always loved the tails on those guys.



Friendly, flat out mean!


----------



## Candy

Oh my gosh I can't believe you have one of these. Is that first picture in your kitchen? Has he ever come close to biting you? Scary, but interesting.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sheesh Greg he is one scary looking turtle!! Quite a different temperament from your Aldab's!


----------



## DeanS

As if I didn't respect you already! This is one of my dream animals...can't wait to see him at 200 pounds. OUTSTANDING! And equally as impressive as that massive herd in your backyard


----------



## ChiKat

Eee definitely a little intimidating! I saw a HUGE one on my cousin's driveway once...never thought I'd be scared of a turtle


----------



## onarock

Dean said it... Greg's got all the cool stuff. What else are you in to Greg? Some rare paintings or coins? How about a collection of gold Mayan statues?


----------



## Tom

I love the alligator snappers. Totally illegal in CA unfortunately. Nice tank Greg. Looks like he's sitting in air.


----------



## DeanS

Tom said:


> I love the alligator snappers. Totally illegal in CA unfortunately. Nice tank Greg. Looks like he's sitting in air.



Like that's gonna stop us


----------



## Tom

DeanS said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the alligator snappers. Totally illegal in CA unfortunately. Nice tank Greg. Looks like he's sitting in air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that's gonna stop us
Click to expand...


DEAN!!! SHHHH!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Candy said:


> Oh my gosh I can't believe you have one of these. Is that first picture in your kitchen? Has he ever come close to biting you? Scary, but interesting.



He tries, he does not get touched much, too dangerous!


----------



## DeanS

No kidding! Full grown...you're looking at almost 1000 pounds per square inch in those jaws! Can't imagine it being too much less at his current size...


----------



## Isa

What a cute and scary big guy . I love the shape of his shell and I love his face... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## harris

I still have a 3" scar across my chest from 20yrs ago when I was showing one of mine off to some friends and got a little careless. And that one was the nicer of the two that I had.


----------



## DeanS

OK Greg! I've decided! You should drive to CA to meet Aladar...and bring Trapper with you! Now understand! He may get tired from the drive...and require an extended* stay in the pond I'm going to build for him. 

Translated=permanent


----------



## Fernando

Ridiculously amazing!


----------



## lucas339

ive wanted one of these for a while but thought they were illegal in florida......?????


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I think it is illegal to purchase them in Florida. I have never seen one for sale at any expo. The native box turtles and gophers are also illegal to sell in Florida. Gopher are illegal to posses in Florida w/o permit and two Florida box turtles are allowed per family member.


----------



## Jacob

Those things are Crazy, I Seen a show on Discovery or animal planet on those!


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Awesome! One of my favorite types of aquatic turtles.


----------



## dmarcus

Wouldn't wanna feed one by hand...Ouch


----------



## Nay

At first it looked like a stuffed one. Then I thought the tank was empty..But then I saw you holding him. How do you get him out? and when you do dishes does he try to bite everything?? How do you even clean the tank??
And don't they like to hide under rocks and stuff? like a swamp??
Just curious>There's one in my town, that has been posted on CL for about a month now. Down to 30 dollars. including tank. 
Nay


----------



## SnakeyeZ

An old friend of mine has one that's about 75lbs... and his enclosure for this beast is about 8' x 8' x 4'

Are you planning to keep this guy outside in a pond eventually?


----------

